# New Arrivals !



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm off work today ( got a toe-nail bed removed ... very ouchy







) and postie delivered some goodies today to cheer me up .... nice









The new one is the "Buran" from Roy ... 40mm and I luv it, feels great on the wrist and the size is just perfect for me







the Buran has a real classy look to it, even better on the wrist. If it had a glass back that would make it the absolute badgers nadgers for me.









The o-boy purchase is the gold (coloured) Poljot alarm, the alarm arrow was under the min hand when I took the pic and it's a very, very nice, clean timepiece and the alarm works perfectly.

The watch runs fine but when I wind it the crown it moves back so I can only guess a lever or something is not doing it's job but it still takes a full wind and works so no big deal


















gravedodger


----------



## Tux (Jun 16, 2003)

Nice ones!

I had this one delivered sometme ago now.

It is a fantastic 43mm amphibian, the alarm works perfect and the quality is stunning.

I'm sure you'll be pleased with your too!


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

very nice looking watch Tux









a question for some1 .. any1 .. on the old gold poljot in the above picture there is a stamp mark on the edge of the casing near one of the lugs, it says Au1 any idea ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've seen Jason's Buran they are nice.

The AU is the symbol for Gold (remember the periodic table?).

I would think the 1 should be 10 and means the thickness of the plating in microns.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Thx pg ... that confirms my suspicions, this watch is very clean and the one deepish scratch it has isn't thru to any basemetal .. still gold, so the coating must be quite good or thickish


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Wow, I like the Poljot a lot, not so keen on the Buran as coin edges turn me right off







The inner bezel looks great and it seems to have had little wear, I wish I had seen that


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice Buran,I love coin edge bezels







Nice classic look about it,and great value


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

GD,

Nice pair.









I've been thinking about getting the Buran.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Do it Stan,suit you sir


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

What is the marker for, GD

Does the bezel turn?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I keep waiting for the Postperson every day. I want my O&B Duomatic back from servicing. It's been away three weeks, it seems so much longer.









Don't you just love "the watch wait"?
















I hope the bugger hasn't lost it.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

yea David the bezel does turn and it was a red marker but I removed the "red" bit, i think it looks better just plain steel









i know what you mean Stan .... i'm waiting on 1 more to arrive, a NOS Phenix swiss from o-bay


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love my Buran too!!! I couldnt believe how silky smooth the winding action is...







my other manuals are all quite elderly and you can feel each 'notch but the Buran is smooooth









Jason


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Soon GD, soon.
















Jason,

So you rate the Poljot manual wind non- chrono watches then?

I'm not bothered about having a chrono but would like a good "modern" mechanical at a low price.

All the reviews of Poljot's have been of the chronos with little information about the "basic" manual wind watches.

I guess I'm in your hands.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I must agree, a very nice pair of Poljots. I also agree about the glass back on the Buran, possibly the only reason that I dont have one.







Does the alarm have a gglass back?

Regards

Julian


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

hi joolz ... nope







no glass back on the alarm one, i wonder if glass back can de bought seperately as extras for different sized cases ?


----------

